# What kind of tree is this?



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Title says it all.


----------



## Parabola (Feb 12, 2015)

I thought I remember reading once that that was multiple trees planted and humans forced it into that shape over time. That doesn't answer your question, however. Just don't want anyone thinking that was natural


----------



## tmbrcruiser (Feb 8, 2015)

The same species from different regions will sometimes look completely different. So my guess is sycamore.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

We have two winners. It was a trick question. It was six sycamore trees which were bent, grafted and woven together and allowed to grow together. I like it. I wish I was young enough to try this myself. With my luck though one or two of them would die long before it grew.


----------

